# Dragon Blood Update



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Looking good...very nice fish to have.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice colour. How long have you had him for?


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

des said:


> Nice colour. How long have you had him for?


About a year and a half. Bought him around 3 1/2 inches..paid 30 bones.


----------

